# Postmates Halloween bonus Oct 2015



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did anyone try for this Halloween weekend bonus? $100 for completing 50 deliveries. 
I ran the numbers and it averaged out to be a little over 3 per hour, during required hours, a courier had to complete to get the bonus. Not an easy challenge.

If anyone did try for bonus I'd like to hear how.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Did anyone try for this Halloween weekend bonus? $100 for completing 50 deliveries.
> I ran the numbers and it averaged out to be a little over 3 per hour, during required hours, a courier had to complete to get the bonus. Not an easy challenge.
> 
> If anyone did try for bonus I'd like to hear how.
> ...


which is one is the most profitable doordash our postmates


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> which is one is the most profitable doordash our postmates


They seem to be both equal.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I do better on Postmates. I just end up over at SMU. ?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> I do better on Postmates. I just end up over at SMU. ?


how is postmates is dallas can you make as much as uber our lyft


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Considering how many drivers Uber has hired. Yes. I just wish they would open up areas north of 635


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I need to do a week of doordash just to see if it the same type of money as rideshare in the Dallas market.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

need to get to one of those postmates onboarding.Just never have the time cause of my full time job


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

If you jump on during Uber/Lyft slow times it works well. Just try to stay away from SMU. They do not tip.......anyone.......ever!


----------

